# Distance Ed. Philoshopy Programs?



## Presbyrino (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anyone know of any distance ed/online Philosophy programs from a Reformed Seminary?


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Presbyrino_
> Does anyone know of any distance ed/online Philosophy programs from a Reformed Seminary?



See this thread and this essay for a contrarian view of DE.

rsc


----------



## Presbyrino (Feb 20, 2006)

Dr. Clark,

Thank you for the posts on contrarian views of distance ed (I actually responded to one of the threads).

Although your arguments have some merit for men being trained for ministry, I am not looking to enter the ministry, but as a lay person, I want to increase my knowledge and understanding of western philosophy, from a reformed worldview. I know there are plenty of books, but I am looking for a more formal instruction from trained men. 

I have no opposition to "brick & mortar" seminaries, but with my limitations of time (I work a full-time day job), resources (I have a family to support), distance eduction seems optimal for me to receive some form of supplementary, formal education.


----------

